# Considering quitting but haven’t done it yet



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Diamond, 4.95, 6k trips. I make between $4k and $5k per week. Uber has been good to me overall and I have no complaints. I just feel like the job is isolating and there’s no opportunity for advancement. I sent support a message requesting a meeting with an operations manager in Dallas so that I may go over my concerns with someone. I realize that getting a meeting with an Uber employee is unlikely if not impossible but whatever. The only place to learn more about Uber are these forums and I really just want a little coaching and to set some goals for the future.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Sorry I meant to say $4K to $5k every 4 weeks not every week as I mistakenly stated above. There’s an option to send support a message with the filing “I have a different question about Uber” so I guess that’s the catch all inbox. If you click Help, Signing up, then Understanding Uber you’ll see it there. I’ve sent messages here about my Late Night Trip Count which still reads 400 even though I have prolly 2k Late Night Trips.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

What advancement are you seeking?

And $4k to $5k every four weeks sounds like pretty good money (Assuming you're telling the truth).


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I believe he makes that. Dallas is a pretty active market. In Seattle when I drove I made $1000. for around 35 hours a week.

In San Francisco quite a few of the drivers bring home over $2000. a week in 50 hours.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Diamond, 4.95, 6k trips. I make between $4k and $5k per week. Uber has been good to me overall and I have no complaints. I just feel like the job is isolating and there's no opportunity for advancement. I sent support a message requesting a meeting with an operations manager in Dallas so that I may go over my concerns with someone. I realize that getting a meeting with an Uber employee is unlikely if not impossible but whatever. The only place to learn more about Uber are these forums and I really just want a little coaching and to set some goals for the future.


 Some of your statements are a bit difficult to believe. A driver is a driver is a driver and there are no advancements or other opportunities other than driving. So my suggestion is either continue driving or stop driving.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Would you like to advance to Uber driver support? You get to move to India but you'll have to accept a pay cut.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Sorry I meant to say $4K to $5k every 4 weeks not every week as I mistakenly stated above. There's an option to send support a message with the filing "I have a different question about Uber" so I guess that's the catch all inbox. If you click Help, Signing up, then Understanding Uber you'll see it there. I've sent messages here about my Late Night Trip Count which still reads 400 even though I have prolly 2k Late Night Trips.


Dude the only place you are
going to from here is the
AUTO PARTS STORE. 
Now quit playing around here
Theres anting to be done!!!!!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 322218


Awwww. Now that's what I call giving the warm fozzie!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> What advancement are you seeking?
> 
> And $4k to $5k every four weeks sounds like pretty good money (Assuming you're telling the truth).


Irs a believable amount if you work every day. 12 hours or more a day.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Irs a believable amount if you work every day. 12 hours or more a day.


-o::smiles:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yulli Yung said:


> Some of your statements are a bit difficult to believe. A driver is a driver is a driver and there are no advancements or other opportunities other than driving. So my suggestion is either continue driving or stop driving.


I expected to " Move Up" to a Luxury Black Car by now !
Still driving same car.
4 years older.
Less money on table!

You will. Never turn into a "Butterfly" with the
Uber Spider sucking your life blood from you.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I expected to " Move Up" to a Luxury Black Car by now !
> Still driving same car.
> 4 years older.
> Less money on table!
> ...


BINGO!!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

You take a gig where you cover all the expense ran by a company that does nothing but give you the app and canned support responses and you are looking for something different? Advancement? The gig is designed for people that want to get out of the house because they have shit relationships lol, or for those that want a vacation and put the burden/expense on the car value, or for pretty much any other reason in the world other than employment and you want to move up? Move up from driving people to... what? I just can't figure out how this isn't clear as day to everyone, it is a gig job where you select a button on a app and trade car value in for driving strangers. There is nothing else, ...It is literally that and only that.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Diamond, 4.95, 6k trips. I make between $4k and $5k per week. Uber has been good to me overall and I have no complaints. I just feel like the job is isolating and there's no opportunity for advancement. I sent support a message requesting a meeting with an operations manager in Dallas so that I may go over my concerns with someone. I realize that getting a meeting with an Uber employee is unlikely if not impossible but whatever. The only place to learn more about Uber are these forums and I really just want a little coaching and to set some goals for the future.


There is a serious shortage of pilots, about 800.000 (eight hundred thousand) in the next decade or so. That is not counting the trainees for now and future estimation. The Airline industry is already panicking. It's ideal for young people between 18 to 30. Even US armed forces is hiring. There are plenty sites online. With so many trips and that kind rating you are signaling potential. Check it out. 
Whatever you decide to do, best of luck to you. Be an Eagle instead of an ant.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> ...the job is isolating and there's no opportunity for advancement.


Isolating? You're around people all day long. No opportunity for advancement? Buy a nicer car every year or so.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> What advancement are you seeking?
> 
> And $4k to $5k every four weeks sounds like pretty good money (Assuming you're telling the truth).


It is for real. If you drive in SF city for 6 hours, you could make over $200 easy. I won't do that. Driving in SF city is no fun at all.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

By advancement I mean get a W2 job with Uber Corporate like in communications or something.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Quit now!

Quit now!


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

WTH is Diamond?

IN MKE, I make 1K -1200wk, ~ 50 hrs ish. Doing X and the occasional XL in out '08 HOnda Pilot.

Good luck on your jump to Uber management!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

You own a business. Exactly what advancement are you looking for?



The Texan said:


> WTH is Diamond?
> 
> IN MKE, I make 1K -1200wk, ~ 50 hrs ish. Doing X and the occasional XL in out '08 HOnda Pilot.
> 
> Good luck on your jump to Uber management!


Good numbers. I think I could do those, but not willing to do nights.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

4K to 5k a month is not difficult. The toll on the car is the downside.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

The Texan said:


> WTH is Diamond?
> 
> IN MKE, I make 1K -1200wk, ~ 50 hrs ish. Doing X and the occasional XL in out '08 HOnda Pilot.
> 
> Good luck on your jump to Uber management!


Diamond is the new Uber pro level they're giving out.
https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/uber-pro/


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, OK.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

You’d be better off finding gainful employment elsewhere. At some point you’ll need a real job/career. Why not start that ? Rideshare is not meant to be a career. I like the idea of being a pilot that someone mentioned. That’s a good idea.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> Quit now!
> 
> Quit now!


That's the spirit !!!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You will make less working for uber than driving for them
Eventually you will be canned when cost cutting gets into full gear. 
Then you will come back and start driving for Uber again.


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Just give some $hit service to pax before you leave please so maybe uber treats drivers better when pax complains

The day you Quit will be the day you win against uber.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> By advancement I mean get a W2 job with Uber Corporate like in communications or something.


You need a degree to work @ uber. As for your meeting, I think Beth is still the GM after Leandre left. The office used to be in Allen @ McDermott & alma but I think they moved to Frisco.

FYI: they will avoid you like the plague. Dfw ants have a tendency to flip out while at the uber offices.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Uber has been good to me overall and I have no complaints. I just feel like the job is isolating and there's no opportunity for advancement.


Sorry, but there is no room for advancement at this time. Rohit is very satisfied with his position and is in no hurry to retire anytime soon.


----------



## fyleren (Jul 4, 2019)

I was driving for uber, made 3k a month. But my back hurt and way too many miles in my car. I was basically trading time for money. 

I needed to leverage myself with additional income while I was driving. Took me a while, but could get out 1 year later


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Irs a believable amount if you work every day. 12 hours or more a day.


LOL 12 hours a day, 6 days a week, you'll make money to buy cars to work 12/6 perpetually,


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

fyleren said:


> I was basically trading time for money.


Well, yeah. Isn't that how pretty much any job works?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Tom Oldman said:


> There is a serious shortage of pilots, about 800.000 (eight hundred thousand) in the next decade or so. That is not counting the trainees for now and future estimation. The Airline industry is already panicking. It's ideal for young people between 18 to 30. Even US armed forces is hiring. There are plenty sites online. With so many trips and that kind rating you are signaling potential. Check it out.
> Whatever you decide to do, best of luck to you. Be an Eagle instead of an ant.


I'm surprised they aren't working on planes being self-flying and pilotless. I know planes already do a lot of the "work" and the most involved part of flying is taking off and landing and knowing what all the control panels do. Not that I remotely think it's an easy job or anything.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> Well, yeah. Isn't that how pretty much any job works?


Sure, if you're not bringing ALL of the tools and capital for the labor into the equation in addition to doing the work.


----------



## fyleren (Jul 4, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Well, yeah. Isn't that how pretty much any job works?


Exactly! You get my point  This is exactly why I quit it


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

We are all considering quitting and haven’t done so yet.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> I'm surprised they aren't working on planes being self-flying and pilotless. I know planes already do a lot of the "work" and the most involved part of flying is taking off and landing and knowing what all the control panels do. Not that I remotely think it's an easy job or anything.
> 
> 
> Sure, if you're not bringing ALL of the tools and capital for the labor into the equation in addition to doing the work.


That is how many contractors operate. Mechanics, tradesmen of all kinds, lawyers etc.

The equation the same across the line, by the numbers are different. If the number is unsatisfactory, move on.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Diamond means your ass is glued to your seat and you kill the 12 hours of online time.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Winners never quit and quitters never win.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> What advancement are you seeking?
> 
> And $4k to $5k every four weeks sounds like pretty good money (Assuming you're telling the truth).


Based on some of his screenshots, this is accurate.



fyleren said:


> I was driving for uber, made 3k a month. But my back hurt and way too many miles in my car. I was basically trading time for money.
> 
> I needed to leverage myself with additional income while I was driving. Took me a while, but could get out 1 year later


What was it that you moved into?


----------

